# Is it possible to microchip a pigeon???



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok my question is it possible to microchip a pigeon? If it is then where and how do I get started. Does the humane society usually do the planting of the microchip?


Linda


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

The micro chip is about the size of a grain of rice. Many exotic birds are being chipped to identify them when lost or stolen. If a small parrot can be chipped, it should be no problen for a bird the size of a pigeon. The safest way to chip is to have a qualified Vet do it and here in NYC the cost is under $100.00, but I think you also have the usual extras like office call, etc


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Band your birds... with club bands and address bands.... it will cost you 70 cents a bird. That much better than 100 dollars. Unless you have birds someone wants to steal, there isn't much of a reason to microchip a pigeon... Is there?


----------



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

ok, I dont no anything about it so, what happens when your bird gets stolen? Do they trace it and then have someone go and knocks on the theft door and get it back or do hey just wait until it show up.

linda


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

You are absolutely correct Matt....however, bands can be removed.....remember all parrots born and sold in the USA MUST be banded but that doesn't keep people from stealing them and removing the bands. If I had a flock of pigeons, I would band them but If, for example, I owned Mr Squeaks......I'd consider a chip. I have a quaker parrot that is of real value about fifty cents (he's a brat) but I wouldn't sell him for a million dollars. It is usually personal pets that people consider spending so much to better ensure their recovery if stolen or lost.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Linda....the advantage of a chip is that thieves don't have scanners and the shelters and humane societies do. If a thief is caught with birds ....how would you prove a certain one is yours....say the thief removed all bands...the police will usually take confiscated animals to the nearest shelter. You might not be able to claim your pet right away since it is evidence but at least the shelter KNOWS who it belongs to.
Then again, you could teach your bird as I have taught Sunny, to stand on top if his cage and repeatedly scream, ''Nona, Come Here, Right Now.'' That makes him pretty unique.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with lb, microchips are safe and they the best way to find your bird if it was to be stolen. However I was discussing once with my vet, the thing is that shelters and even vets don't routinely scan pigeons for chips. They do for parrots but not for pigeons. 

Reti


----------



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for all the feed back it was really helpful.

linda


----------

